# Практический семинар «Боли в спине: связь тела и разума»



## Доктор Черепанов (4 Окт 2012)

Вопрос: а все-таки можно информировать форум о семинаре? 21 октября пройдет в рамках очередного декадника психотерапевтической лиги пройдет практический семинар «Боли в спине: связь тела и разума»


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (6 Окт 2012)

Где и во сколько - хочу посетить! (психосоматика это то, что следует развивать и пропагандировать, а также рекомендовать пациентам и врачам конкретные практические навыки в рамках данного научного направления).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Окт 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вопрос: а все-таки можно информировать форум о семинаре? 21 октября пройдет в рамках очередного декадника психотерапевтической лиги пройдет практический семинар «Боли в спине: связь тела и разума»


в ординаторской тему запостите, как раз место. И вопрос интернет трансляция будет или нет? Если нет то с тезисами можно ознакомиться?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (8 Окт 2012)

Вся информация досту





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> в ординаторской тему запостите, как раз место. И вопрос интернет трансляция будет или нет? Если нет то с тезисами можно ознакомиться?


Информация о мероприятии доступна на сайте ППЛ. Интернет-трансляции не будет точно, а видео попробую записать - если будет возможность.



Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Где и во сколько - хочу посетить! (психосоматика это то, что следует развивать и пропагандировать, а также рекомендовать пациентам и врачам конкретные практические навыки в рамках данного научного направления).


Пройдет 21 октября с 13:00 до 15:30, Москва, ул Большая Семеновская, 32 стр.2 (Метро «Электрозаводская»)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Окт 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Вся информация досту
> Информация о мероприятии доступна на сайте ППЛ. Интернет-трансляции не будет точно, а видео попробую записать - если будет возможность.


Респект и уважуха!!!
Может что-то по нейролептикам и антидепресантам нового поведают.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (8 Окт 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Пройдет 21 октября с 13:00 до 15:30, Москва, ул Большая Семеновская, 32 стр.2 (Метро «Электрозаводская»)


Сколько стоит билет??? (какой первоначальный взнос, куда и кому?).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2012)

21 октября, воскресенье. Постараюсь быть.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Респект и уважуха!!!
> Может что-то по нейролептикам и антидепресантам нового поведают.


Про лекарства не будет ничего. Это ведь не для клиницистов в первую очередь



Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Сколько стоит билет??? (какой первоначальный взнос, куда и кому?).


Условия не знаю, лучше на сайте ППЛ спросить. Я выясню – напишу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2012)

А пару слов, о чем?
А то засну, неудобноооо будет.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (9 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пару слов, о чем?
> А то засну, неудобноооо будет.


Там сиднокарб с рекламными буклетами будут раздавать))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Окт 2012)

ППЛ. Дошло. Посмотрел.
Интересно. Постараюсь.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Окт 2012)

Уважаемые коллеги, мероприятие перенесено на лето 2013 года и состоится в рамках объединенного евроазиатского конкресса ППЛ.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Окт 2012)

А в чем проблема?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (12 Окт 2012)

доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Уважаемые коллеги, мероприятие перенесено на лето 2013 года и состоится в рамках объединенного евроазиатского конкресса ППЛ.


Финансирования недостаточное!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Окт 2012)

Сирдалуд и так хорошо продается, а к лету новый препарат будет! (Доктору Черпанову не обижаться).

Вот открою новый центр в ноябре, можно и самим собираться и проводить семинары, человек на 15-20.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (13 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот открою новый центр в ноябре, можно и самим собираться и проводить семинары, человек на 15-20.


В контексте последних политических событий - попахивает подпольем!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а к лету новый препарат будет!


какой?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2012)

Это образно, но слух уже прошел, про что-то с действием через голову будет.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (15 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> какой?


 
Действительно! Заинтриговали!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2012)

Знал бы прикуп...
На приеме была врач с кафедры ревматологии, сказала что заключили договор на иссделование препарата, нового миорелаксанта.
ВСЁ. Узнаю, сообщу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2012)

))) зачем ревматологам миорелаксанты))) после хумиры и ремикейта это все просто меркнет...


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (16 Окт 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ))) зачем ревматологам миорелаксанты))) после хумиры и ремикейта это все просто меркнет...


Некоторые "ушлые" исследователи (примерно, имхо, уровень "доказательности" - качество исследования - В - C) рекомендуют мидо..м как одно из средств в комплексном лечении болевого синдрома при остеоартрозе коленного сустава!!! Конечно же, по сравнению с плацебо разница небольшая, но есть!!! Был бы товар, а покупатели найдутся)))!!!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Окт 2012)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> как одно из средств в комплексном лечении болевого синдрома при остеоартрозе коленного сустава


 
ГЫ ГЫ ГЫ сразу видно кого гедеонщики плотно охмуряют)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Знал бы прикуп...
> На приеме была врач с кафедры ревматологии, сказала что заключили договор на иссделование препарата, нового миорелаксанта.
> ВСЁ. Узнаю, сообщу.


Да этих исследований полно проходит. Если исследование только планируется, то в зависимости от фазы на рынке стоит ждать в среднем лет через 5


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Окт 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сирдалуд и так хорошо продается, а к лету новый препарат будет! (Доктору Черпанову не обижаться).


В ППЛ фармфирмы особо не ошиваются, так что связи нет


----------

